# 13th Sept "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

With last months meet seeing 5 new people in attendance, new and previous attendees are all welcome so the more the merrier.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
genocidalduck
jedi-knight83 - possibly
baynesey
OuTTlaw
NaughTTy
Addy_TT
barton TT


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

i'll try to be there for the first time. i always have my camera with me aswell so will try to get some shots if the light is still good.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> i'll try to be there for the first time. i always have my camera with me aswell so will try to get some shots if the light is still good.


Will be good to meet you, I usually have my camera in the boot, just need to remember to get it out rather than nattering


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Put me down as well Norman.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anymore for anymore :wink:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

does someone wanna twist my arm 

Will do my upmost best to attend


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

baynesey said:


> does someone wanna twist my arm
> 
> Will do my upmost best to attend


Consider your arm to have been well and truly twisted :wink: :lol:

Hope to see you soon 8)


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance but new to this 'meet' thing, but what actually happens on one?

Would be interested in attending though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but new to this 'meet' thing, but what actually happens on one?
> 
> Would be interested in attending though.


Dependant on the weather..but usually a chat in the car park - check out any new mods/newbies cars ( :wink: ) then into the pub for a drink and a bite to eat - good food. This is usually followed by getting back out into the carpark - more car chat, maybe a quick run out in a car or two if there's anyone interested in remaps or any other 'interesting' cars.

Really very relaxed - pretty much a mixture of general socialising and car chat. Never taken too seriously :wink: 

Hope you can make it along.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds like a nice evening to me.

Not sure i can make this one but will defiantely be attending in the future.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> citrix20 said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive my ignorance but new to this 'meet' thing, but what actually happens on one?
> ...


Hey i take everything seriously!!

BTW Norm put me down...Oh you already have


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Paul for the reply to citrix20 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jamie of course your on the list, I've not been out in the RS4 yet :wink: 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello one and all Been a bit quiet on posts but addicted every night, put my name down should be ok anyway couldnt think of a name so came up with Outtlaw what do you think :?: any better ideas or keep it, cant work out the photos yet hopefully soon and get some pics up


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hello one and all Been a bit quiet on posts but addicted every night, put my name down should be ok anyway couldnt think of a name so came up with Outtlaw what do you think :?: any better ideas or keep it, cant work out the photos yet hopefully soon and get some pics up


Hi again. OuTTlaw is as good as any.

If you need any help or advice on posting pics, just say so. I think there's a link somewhere here that explains all - I'll try and find it.

Tale care.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

moley said:


> OuTTlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hello one and all Been a bit quiet on posts but addicted every night, put my name down should be ok anyway couldnt think of a name so came up with Outtlaw what do you think :?: any better ideas or keep it, cant work out the photos yet hopefully soon and get some pics up
> ...


Here it is:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43328

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hoping to make it Norman


----------



## Addy_TT (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi,

I hope to attend this a my first 'meet'. Depending on baby sitting arangements.

Allison


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Might try and get to this meet as i am off work this week.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hoping to make it Norman


Excellent


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Addy_TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope to attend this a my first 'meet'. Depending on baby sitting arangements.
> 
> Allison


Hi Allison

Fingers crossed you can get the baby sitting sorted out.

Look forward to meeting you on Wednesday.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

barton TT said:


> Might try and get to this meet as i am off work this week.


Go on make the effort you know you want to  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Addy_TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope to attend this a my first 'meet'. Depending on baby sitting arangements.
> 
> Allison


Thought we might see you in here  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

gutted :?

i was looking forward to coming to this one after missing the last few   will be on the way Turkey for business

have fun & hope to see you at the next meet


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've given up saying I'll try to make it to Kneesworth and then it being dashed so I was just gonna show up for this one ..... until my boss said I'm needed in Sweden. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I've given up saying I'll try to make it to Kneesworth and then it being dashed so I was just gonna show up for this one ..... until my boss said I'm needed in Sweden. :?


Always an excuse! :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm afraid work has got in the way again, so I'm going to have to back out of this one 

Have a good one.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising last night Norm - intimate but another great evening all the same.

Jamie - THANKS mate - pity about the rain but still really enjoyed it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Peter - Looking forward to seeing that red snake of yours next month :wink: 

Nice to see the others too (if only briefly :? ) Hope you keep enjoying your car Allison - you will get used to the speed in no time and then want a remap 

Horrendous drive home. Not too bad 'til I got to the A41 and the centre of the storm - The road markings, cats eyes, signs, edges of the road....all disappeared into the torrential rain - 30mph felt too fast


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for a good meet Norm

No worries Paul. Anytime.

Someone got stopped on the way home last night. Was told they were driving dangerous :? . Despite the officer being a hard nose bastard at first they let said person off with a warning.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Someone got stopped on the way home last night. Was told they were driving dangerous :? . Despite the officer being a hard nose bastard at first they let said person off with a warning.


  That person must be very very lucky :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Someone got stopped on the way home last night. Was told they were driving dangerous :? . Despite the officer being a hard nose bastard at first they let said person off with a warning.
> ...


It was basically speeding. But because off conditions he said it was dangerous. The woman officer was just interested in the car.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

NORM PAUL AND JAMIE thanks for a good night, pity it went from 9 to 6 to 4 but still had a good chat, meal and drive  . Rain was horrendous on the way home doing 80 on A10 couldnt see a thing lighting making the whole sky blue no music just enjoying the drive look forward to next meet hopefully Sophie and Jesse will come and make it easier for other women


----------



## Addy_TT (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice to meet you guys last night. Seems I got home before the weather turned for the worse. Thanks for the chat to ????? who was driving the silver one from Hitchin/Letchworth. Not very good on names.

Hopefully a few more girlies at the next one!!! 

Allison


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I must be going mad :? felt sure I had posted a thank you posting.

Anyway a belated thanks for all that attended the meet even if it was scarey coming into the pub  we have seen this before, but honestly Jamie is a great guy and he doesn't just talk about his spectacular RS4 :wink:

What can I say about your RS4 Jamie, it is just awesome 8) also very impressed with the sound system you have installed, sound was so clear.

I'll post for the next meet on the 18th October. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=70572

Norman


----------

